# The year of the Hedgehog



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

I know that 2012 is the year of the dragon, but I'd like to think of it as the year of the hedgehog....Meet Munchkin....


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry for the wrong order...lol


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

More Munchkin!


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

Hope you like! :lol:


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Very cute!

Is your hedgehog pregnant in a couple of these photos?


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

Those are adorable!!! You did a great job!! I can't even pick a favorite b/c I love them all!


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

Hahaha no she isn't pregnant...she is FAT! But don't worry we are cutting down on the chicken- she loves it! The vet said she's getting too fat so she is on a diet...oh Munch the fat hog...


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

Hmmm.... not sure why Nov. and Dec. are so tiny...


----------



## Hedgehogger (Dec 8, 2011)

Ooh such a pudgey hog! Very very cute. I like the look on Munchkin's face in the champagne glass! It's like "What am I doin' in here?". I also like the one next to the other stuffed animals. Actual they all are quite nice pictures!


----------



## gstice (Jan 19, 2012)

So cute! I love seeing all the pictures of hedgehogs on here. My Tofu gets camera shy and runs away must of the time


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

Hahaha Thank you!  I will tell Munchkin later that you like her pics...hopefully shes still not moody from her nail clipping from last night! :mrgreen: 
I made all of my family members a hedgehog calendar on Shutterfly.com with these pictures and they love them!! (Maybe not as much as me tho... heehee)


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

LOL! That's too cute! I have a fluffy hog too  Munchkin is adorable!


----------

